# Can modifier 59 & 76 be used together?



## AHESLER (Nov 12, 2010)

If a patient is in and has a 99214 e/m, a 10060 i&d, and receives 2 injections 96372 twice I coded: 99214/25, 10060, 96372/59, and 96372/76 to show seperate e/m and procedure and 2 distinct procedures and then the 76 to show repeat procedure.  One of the 96372 charges was denied.  Should I use modifier 59 & 76 or should I just use 59 on both of them?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 12, 2010)

I would have coded x2 rather than separate line items.


----------

